

Monoid: A coding font with ligatures - tom4000
https://medium.com/@larsenwork/ligatures-coding-fonts-5375ab47ef8e

======
boothead
Nice! I've got ligatures in my Haskell with the default spacemacs set up, this
font looks really nice.

How is it implemented? One of the problems with Haskell code is that there are
quite a few instances where the examples given are within a larger infix
operator for example:

>-> from pipes looks like this >→

Still a net win, but is there anything that could be done about it?

------
informatimago
Too bad emacs doesn't do ligatures. :-(

